# introducing ORYAN STEREO PHONO



## frd (Nov 5, 2009)

this project took me like 2 years...
i really like to thank REW software team ...
please feel free to comment 











and the final graph :


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Cool, what is it? A bunch of Hemholtz/absorption in a 3.0 setup?


----------



## frd (Nov 5, 2009)

they are not helmholtz .
they are tube traps acting as broadband pressure zone absorbers 
and the ones aside the main speakers are for making horn sound and some cabinet vibration controller
there is not just 3.0 setup ,.
it is implemented to achieve :
1- stereo setup 
2- 5.1 channel setup for home theater 

there is more trap than you see in picture there is 3 more at back sit position and 4 more in corners


----------



## rosco968 (Oct 19, 2006)

Talk about your LOW WAF!!!:gulp:


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Do you have before graphs?

Dan


----------



## frd (Nov 5, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Do you have before graphs?
> 
> Dan


sure ...


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow! That's a radical change for the better.

Dan


----------

